# Advice on getting an interstate ride



## netvope (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi Uber Drivers,

In two weeks I'm going to need a ride from Baltimore to NYC. I have too much luggage to fly or to take the train/bus, and I figured that an UberX would be ideal.

Google tells me that _some_ Uber drivers are willing to take interstate riders, but I find it hard to tell whether they are the majority or the minority. Would it be easy to find a driver in 2 or 3 attempts? Will the Uber app block me if too many drivers refuse to take me? Alternatively, is there a way I can set up a trip in advance?

Thanks!
netvope


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Given that it would be about $250 on X I wouldn't take the trip. For $250 I have to drive 8 hours min. round trip, and put over 400 miles on the car, not worth it given that I would only clear $200 or 50 cents a mile.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I would do it for UberSELECT, but it would be a waste of time on UberX, as UberX rates don't cover the empty miles back. The cost of the deadhead mileage back consumes all the profit made on the billable mileage making it a wash. 

Of course many UberX drivers don't do the math, so you could get one dumb enough to do it.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Probably be better off hiring a small Uhaul truck, one way.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Given that it would be about $250 on X I wouldn't take the trip. For $250 I have to drive 8 hours min. round trip, and put over 400 miles on the car, not worth it given that I would only clear $200 or 50 cents a mile.


Plus what is "too much luggage"? Why not just rent a car if it will fit in a small car?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

netvope said:


> Hi Uber Drivers,
> 
> In two weeks I'm going to need a ride from Baltimore to NYC. I have too much luggage to fly or to take the train/bus, and I figured that an UberX would be ideal.
> 
> Google tells me that _some_ Uber drivers are willing to take interstate riders, but I find it hard to tell whether they are the majority or the minority. Would it be easy to find a driver in 2 or 3 attempts? Will the Uber app block me if too many drivers refuse to take me? Alternatively, is there a way I can set up a trip in advance?


You would be much better off renting car and driving yourself.
You can get a one-way rental for the day for around $325

If that doesn't appeal to you, post a note in the Baltimore city section here
and see if anyone wants to go to NYC on the date you need to travel and have a an Uber pax go with them. You might be surprised to find someone who wants to go visit family or friends and have an Uber pax for the trip.


----------



## netvope (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks for everyone's reply. So it sounds like it won't work out.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Plus what is "too much luggage"? Why not just rent a car if it will fit in a small car?


I have a guitar and a few desktop computers. I don't have a driver's license.


----------



## netvope (Aug 14, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> If that doesn't appeal to you, post a note in the Baltimore city section here
> and see if anyone wants to go to NYC on the date you need to travel and have a an Uber pax go with them. You might be surprised to find someone who wants to go visit family or friends and have an Uber pax for the trip.


Thanks! I will try that.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

you would do the same empty miles long trip or short.
*
Think outside of the box, i would do the following:*
ping some drivers, quickly get drivers uber phone number and quickly cancel trip, now text drivers with info about your future request, may be offer some cash as a bonus..


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Least expensive option: Take a bus.
http://tinyurl.com/oet69r4


----------



## netvope (Aug 14, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> you would do the same empty miles long trip or short.
> *
> Think outside of the box, i would do the following:*
> ping some drivers, quickly get drivers uber phone number and quickly cancel trip, now text drivers with info about your future request, may be offer some cash as a bonus..


Good idea!



Michael - Cleveland said:


> Least expensive option: Take a bus.


Thanks for the suggestion, but due to the baggage limit it would take more than one trip to carry everything, and I'm afraid I would damage my items (which is also the reason why I don't want to ship my items with couriers). I am willing to pay more to get someone to drive me to NYC.



Disgusted Driver said:


> Given that it would be about $250 on X I wouldn't take the trip. For $250 I have to drive 8 hours min. round trip, and put over 400 miles on the car, not worth it given that I would only clear $200 or 50 cents a mile.


Would $300-400 (cash) be a reasonable price for the driver?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

netvope said:


> Would $300-400 (cash) be a reasonable price for the driver?


Uber Baltimore is $0.15/min + $1.05/mi + $2.25...
so the fare from Baltimore to NYC would be around $300 + any tolls.
Unless I was looking for a reason to go to NYC anyway
(or was willing to plan a visit based on your travel time)
I would charge an additional $150-$175 to make the trip - so a total of around $475.

That's why I hope you can find someone who is willing to head up north for their own reasons...
it would be like having you subsidize the cost of their own trip.

If you can't find anyone in the Baltimore section here, you might try posting an ad for an Uber driver on craigslist/rideshare:
http://baltimore.craigslist.org/search/rid
But unless you like living "adventurously" - you should stick with a registered Uber/Lyft driver.


----------

